

TSA [Agent Anonymously] Admits $1B Nude Body Scanner Fleet Worthless - vgnet
http://tsaoutofourpants.wordpress.com/2012/04/10/tsa-admits-1b-nude-body-scanner-fleet-worthless/

======
dromidas
They aren't worthless, they let you gaze upon the sexy silhouetted figures of
hot women all day long.

------
mwhooker
FTFY "TSA _agent_ admits..."

~~~
vgnet
Fixed, thanks!

